# First warmouth



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

I have never caught one of these before, pretty fish










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice one there, they are colorful fish. Photos never do justice to their colors. Hardest hitting and fighting little fish your likely to catch. They usually surprise me when they hit so aggressive. A fish with an attitude. They tear up bass size soft plastics and avoid the hook most times. If a big bass hit like they do we all would need bigger gear. I always release the warmouth I catch to much fun to only catch them once. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Fishingisfun said:


> Photos *never* do justice to their colors.


+1
My favorite sunfish.

Imagine if they got to be 10 pounds, cats, small dogs, ducks, geese, personal flotation devices and children would go missing near the waters edge.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Those things will take a bare hook - They are very aggressive.


----------

